# Homelite HTC 12



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I installed a new carb (walbro WTA-18) I have installed new spark plug, new fuel filter and new fuel line. The tiller will start nad run with the choke fully on. Any attempt to take off choke or give it throttle the engines dies. I know this is a problem of getting too much air. I have removed the carb and cleaned the mounting surfaces twice now trying to stop the air leak. All to no avail. I have the air screws set at 1 1/2 turns out. Any suggestins where to look for this problem will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Russ


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Check the crankshaft seals and case gaskets.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It could also be restricted fuel flow, the new carb could have sat on the shelf for so long the diaphgram stiffened. I would suggest getting a diaphgram/gasket kit. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies to my problem. I will check them tomorrow when I get to work on it again.

My next question is where can I find parts for this Homelite HTC 12? I have been looking on the net but not finding any thing. Is Homelite still in business or now under another name?

Thanks for all your help.

Russ


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Homelite.com has the tiller listed with parts breakdown.

http://homelite.com/parts/index.htm


----------

